# January Acquisitions



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Never started one of these threads before.

RL haul:










Not uber trad but trad enough, I guess. Like $100 for all four items. Dillard's had 50% off all clearance prices today and that store was an absolute madhouse. The trousers were like $20, an absolute steal. That middle plaid pattern is especially handsome in person imo.

And BB d-ring belt. I tried to find other things there but they were already pillaged (Louisville location). They had some Red Fleece trousers in my waist size but they were freaking SKINNY chinos which I did not realize until I tried them on. No thanks. Fail, Brooks. They almost had another transaction in me.

Incidentally that bedspread you see is pure vintage 80s RL MIUSA.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I can confirm Dillards was indeed a madhouse. That said, I scored a very nice PRL Fair Isle for $75.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Did I mention that I detest the new PRL tags? I mean the sewn-on ones on the garments themselves. They look so cheap and tacky. The old ones with POLO in the box and by Ralph underneath were much classier looking.



frydeswide said:


> Nice haul.


Thanks. 



Trad-ish said:


> I can confirm Dillards was indeed a madhouse. That said, I scored a very nice PRL Fair Isle for $75.


Pics!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Strolling through the local Sears store, on the way to the Mall's GNC vendor, I spotted an OD hued Carhartt Canvas Work jacket, featuring a lightly quilted lining and a hood, that should prove rather handy for this time of year, on the clearance racks. Originally priced at $120, this handy garment could be mine for as little as $39. LOL. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do...the jacket is mine!


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

BB Clark fit 8-wale burgandy corduroys
BB Clark fit vintage finish red chinos


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

These were actually a December purchase that I forgot to post. Won two Beau Ties Ltd seersucker bow ties on eBay (prepping for the quickly approaching summer):


bought these in December during the post Christmas sale, but received them today- Brooks OCBD's (the extra slim fit 529Q, for those interested) in pink, ecru, and red unistripe:


im pretty much done with buying OCBDs for a very long time with the rotation I have now. I might consider a second red uni, second blue uni, and another blue during the next sale, but they're not crucial.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^I bet it feels good to retire those Staffords!


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Grey Flannels
Khaki Chinos
Blazer Stripe End on End Button Down
Irish Four Provence Shield Tie in Green

All from J. Press in D.C.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> ^I bet it feels good to retire those Staffords!


Haha it did, I ended up giving them all to my younger brother. Besides the obvious quality difference (and 100% cotton vs 60/40 blend), the Brooks ones just fit better in every dimension. To be fair to the Stafford ones though, they served their purpose as a cheap transition shirt after my PRL OCBDs had gotten to big and while I was saving for the Brooks ones.

But yeah, I certainly don't mind having a closetful of Brooks shirts


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I've worn Stafford before and I think it's certainly serviceable. It's just not "nice" like a Brooks shirt.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

A couple of new additions from the sales - 2x Ralph Lauren shirts and a few ties.










Brown tie has some pink highlights (washed out in the photo flash) which will match very nicely with a pink pocket square. The green striped and dotted ties have gold highlights which will match nicely with a gold/yellow pocket square.

Do I need them? No. Did I want them? Yes. 

To be fair, I'm having a bit of a purge of the current wardrobe so I'm justifying these as replacements rather than additions.


----------



## blacksby (Jan 17, 2013)

ytc said:


> Never started one of these threads before.
> 
> RL haul:
> 
> Incidentally that bedspread you see is pure vintage 80s RL MIUSA.


Unreal!! I think that was the first high quality bedding I ever purchased and regretfully I have no idea what became of it.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Bills Khakis Shetland in Hazelnut. It's nice but not full price nice. Reminds me of my BB Shetlands of 20 years ago although they were numerically sized, iirc. Fortunately I got it at a deep discount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I got 2 pair of AE Neumoks - Olive from the Shoebank and Red firsts on clearance.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Didn't have enough capital for the 3 OCBD deal discount so I went in on this single one during the current sale. The color is "Aqua" and I feel like it could have use across multiple seasons. 
Also took advantage of a sale to pick up two VV shirts (a tattersall and a flannel) for a decent price. 

Still desperately looking for a decent pair of grey wool flannel plain front trousers which are astonishingly hard to find in my size at a reasonable price point.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

The first of these was a mid-December acquisition, but the other two were bought on January 2nd.

From left to right.
A Harris Tweed cap bought from a local street market, and made by B. Luft of Manchester. Not 100% happy with the shape of it, but I'm sure it will be fine, given time.

Then, two caps from Kevin & Howlin of Dublin. I was in Dublin over Christmas and popped into their January sale. Not huge reductions but I rarely get to central Dublin, so I bought two.
A check "Gatsby" style cap, and a blue one that they call a "Quiet Man" cap.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

J. Press's sale treated me right. For once, I was sure to get their Made in the USA (Southwick?) suit, rather than the Canadian Samuelsohn/Cohen. The shoulders are just remarkable and the fit was superb. You have to be careful, because they don't accept refunds or exchanges on deeply discounted items. I had visited the store to be sure that the 40R Southwick fits right, which gave me a little confidence in making this (rather expensive) purchase. I cannot exaggerate how high the quality is of this suit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Didn't have enough capital for the 3 OCBD deal discount so I went in on this single one during the current sale. The color is "Aqua" and I feel like it could have use across multiple seasons.
> Also took advantage of a sale to pick up two VV shirts (a tattersall and a flannel) for a decent price.
> 
> Still desperately looking for a decent pair of grey wool flannel plain front trousers which are astonishingly hard to find in my size at a reasonable price point.


Looks good! I've been noticing that I've been picking up more and more VV stuff recently, I have a pair of reds on their way to me and have been looking at picking up more of the Whale Slim Fit shirts. The patterns are good and the fit is great.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Summer is coming.....


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a gorgeous Pendleton!



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Summer is coming.....


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> That is a gorgeous Pendleton!


Thanks NP. Despite it seemingly being unworn, I still paid probably more than I should have for it (by used shirts on eBay standards) so this feedback definitely helps me feel better about it. Now the hard part about counter-seasonal acquisition....waiting until its appropriate to wear the stuff!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Got a couple of packages in the mail.

E-bay thrifted tartan cardigan.









Brooks Travener tweed SC, and a pair of cinnamon cords.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

3 new LL Bean flannel shirts in the mail today, all from last year's batch (i guess they have dead stock laying around or something):



L to R: Buchanan, Wallace, and MacNeil. Last year I didn't like the Buchanan at all when I saw it in the catalogue, but this looks pretty great actually.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know if gifts counts as an acquisition, but my lovely wife gave me a vintage Hartmann briefcase. I love it. These vintage hartmann cases are so well made and the leather they use is amazing.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Here are my new (to me) Alden 681 Full Strap Loafers that I got on ebay for $12!!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in the mail:


the neck is too big, but the sleeves are just right, so we'll see how it does in the wash...


----------



## tryst (Dec 7, 2014)

Slightly used AE Clifton's


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Got this in the mail:
> 
> 
> the neck is too big, but the sleeves are just right, so we'll see how it does in the wash...


I would return it if the neck is too big. I think a neck that's too large looks sloppy when wearing a tie. It's hard to disguise the poor fit without it looking a little off, in my experience. I wouldn't expect it to shrink much, if at all, so unless you plan on keeping it anyway I wouldn't wash it. I certainly wouldn't wash it knowing I was likely going to return it. That's just me.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Here are my new (to me) Alden 681 Full Strap Loafers that I got on ebay for $12!!


Great deal there! Those were my very first pair of black dress shoes. Bought them at the Brooks Brothers in New Orleans while in town for the Sugar Bowl in 1997. Just a couple years out of school....those ended up being my everyday wearers for several years (before the world turned business casual).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Got this in the mail:
> 
> 
> the neck is too big, but the sleeves are just right, so we'll see how it does in the wash...


If that's a non-iron, it ain't gonna shrink at all.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> If that's a non-iron, it ain't gonna shrink at all.


It's a must-iron, but is a cotton broadcloth that doesn't shrink, in my experience. I have the same shirt in a different cut.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It just showed up in the mail!? Awesome.



orange fury said:


> Got this in the mail:
> 
> the neck is too big, but the sleeves are just right, so we'll see how it does in the wash...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Fell victim to the post Christmas extra 15% off and got the driving gloves and black velvet slippers at BB.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> It just showed up in the mail!? Awesome.


Good one.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> I would return it if the neck is too big. I think a neck that's too large looks sloppy when wearing a tie. It's hard to disguise the poor fit without it looking a little off, in my experience. I wouldn't expect it to shrink much, if at all, so unless you plan on keeping it anyway I wouldn't wash it. I certainly wouldn't wash it knowing I was likely going to return it. That's just me.





gamma68 said:


> If that's a non-iron, it ain't gonna shrink at all.





FLCracka said:


> It's a must-iron, but is a cotton broadcloth that doesn't shrink, in my experience. I have the same shirt in a different cut.


I saw these posts before I even unfolded it, they were back ordered on 15/34, so I went ahead and ordered a 15/35.

I fully agree on the neck, there's few things I find sloppier looking than a neck that's too big. I had ordered a 1/2 size up expecting it to shrink like it does with their OCBDs- lesson learned. It works out too because the sleeves were barely long enough, so that will get corrected with the 35's.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> Great deal there! Those were my very first pair of black dress shoes. Bought them at the Brooks Brothers in New Orleans while in town for the Sugar Bowl in 1997. Just a couple years out of school....those ended up being my everyday wearers for several years (before the world turned business casual).


I really like them too. I have sold several pairs of them, but never managed to find any my own size. Not only do I really like the shoes, I also finally know what my size is for Aldens. In most shoes I wear a 11.5C (sometimes 11.5D if they run narrow or I can lace them up tightly enough). BUT, these are 11C. I have found that for me Alden and Allen Edmonds tends to run a half size large.

I need to find these in cognac and burgundy!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Marshall's find...BB white bucks for $79.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

FLCracka said:


> Marshall's find...BB white bucks for $79.


Wow. That's awesome!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this yesterday, kinda cool, may keep it, not sure:


Anyways, THIS is the one I'm excited about. Not necessarily trad, but whatever. Went to another Marshall's tonight to kill time before meeting up with a friend of mine. I found this bad boy in the middle of a clearance rack:


i normally don't leave tags on for these photos, but yeah, $400 off. The bad part is the fit is phenomenal, so unfortunately now I want more:


i had seen some pretty great Brooks 1818 jackets and stuff for pretty cheap at the Marshall's by me, but nothing in my size. This absolutely makes up for it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

IMHO, Ralph Lauren Purple Label is the Real McCoy. It is incredibly well made, with great details, materials and thought put into it. I have - only on sale and over many years - acquired a few purple label items and they are all incredible. And yes, once you have tried it you want more - enjoy your new shirt - it is a great find.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Picked up another pair of frames yesterday (3rd in rotation at this point): 

Also just ordered a Woolrich Arctic Parka. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

It is never too early to start preparing for the hunting season. Found an awesome deal on this Braeval shirt and couldn't resist snapping it up. I've always thought that Braeval was too expensive, but now that I've gotten my hands on one I can see that they are not too terribly over priced. It's a really nice, well made shirt.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New Vineyard Vines chinos (in "rhubarb"):



going to need some work, but I'll have it done in March/april


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

You're on a roll, OF! That shirt looks awesome. Lucky find!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> You're on a roll, OF! That shirt looks awesome. Lucky find!


Haha thanks, it's to make up for some failed internet acquisitions over the past few months.

Speaking of which, stopped by Marshall's again tonight. I've never owned a cashmere sweater before, so why not ruin myself on any other cashmere ever by finding a $1,000 sweater for 90% off?:



better approximation of the color:


This is thing is amazing. I initially wasn't going to buy it, but decided that I doubt I'll get the chance to own something like this at this price ever again.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd better get my butt over to my local Marshall's to see if any of this stuff is available.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Orange Fury............ my soul...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, I thought you had scored with the Purple Label shirt, but a Purple Label cashmere sweater for $100, you should buy a lottery ticket as you are hot right now. 

Congrats, that is a gorgeous garment.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, I thought you had scored with the Purple Label shirt, but a Purple Label cashmere sweater for $100, you should buy a lottery ticket as you are hot right now.
> 
> Congrats, that is a gorgeous garment.


Haha thank you

This Purple Label stuff is a sickness. I never thought I'd justify $125 on a shirt, but now I'm looking up RLPL stuff and find myself going "yeah, but it's 75% off retail!" Lol


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Haha thank you
> 
> This Purple Label stuff is a sickness. I never thought I'd justify $125 on a shirt, but now I'm looking up RLPL stuff and find myself going "yeah, but it's 75% off retail!" Lol


WOW! I am very jealous of this find. The only time I found Purple Label was a dress shirt and it was $65-ish. Great score!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice sweater, OF! Myself, I tend to stay away from cashmere for a couple of reasons. One, really good cashmere is expensive--unless you find the kind of deal you found, of course. Two, it sometimes feels almost too fine, for lack of a better word, almost too dressy.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

A new Braun iron.
A Christmas present from my wife, which due to a mix up had been marooned at her sister's house for the past two weeks. Just got it on Sunday.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my "Milano Fit" (read: extra slim fit) Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt today. Lesson learned: I'm a 15.5/34 in OCBDs and a 15/35 in dress shirts. This thing fits like a glove.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Kent & Curwen made in Italy peaked lapel sportcoat for less than half off at Bloomies here in SF. Matched it up with black flannel (very soft hand to them) trousers by GiCapri, for 40% off. The fit of these garments on me is amazing, and that is saying something, as I am hard to fit these days.

This is the sportcoat.

https://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop...52&CategoryID=1001174&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=Kent and Curwen%26MENS_APPAREL_TYPE%3DBlazers;;Coats & Jackets;;Sport Coats%26spp%3D5%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D7


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Orange Fury - some epic bargains there. Congrats!



gamma68 said:


> I'd better get my butt over to my local Marshall's to see if any of this stuff is available.


I presume Marshalls is a discount store of sorts?

In the UK we have TK Maxx (which I assume is similar?) which occasionally stocks decent stuff (Ralf Lauren Polo, Turnball & Asser shirts etc) in amongst the piles of trash. When I visited NYC a few years back I noticed you have them also but they are called TJ Maxx. Are they any good on your side of the pond?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to add that these discount stores are not what they once were even as recently as 2006. Between 2002 & 2006, I acquired 2 pair of Royal Tweed Ambassador shoes (made in England and fully lined) and even a pair of Harris shoes (sold at Barneys). In those days, my wife and I found amazing items each and every time we visited. Now, it's the exception to see something nice. (I found Pantharella socks too at Marshalls and bought every single pair they had.)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Nice sweater, OF! Myself, I tend to stay away from cashmere for a couple of reasons. One, really good cashmere is expensive--unless you find the kind of deal you found, of course. *Two, it sometimes feels almost too fine*, for lack of a better word, almost too dressy.


I used to feel a bit this way, but I think cashmere has evolved over the last decade or so to where "cashmere" can mean anything from a low end sweater that is thinly woven and poorly made to an incredibly thick, tightly woven sweater that will hold up well to years of wear. Also, it seems cashmere is blended in with other wools and cotton more which can sometimes result in a "softer" hand, but a still sturdy garment.

The raw fiber itself must vary greatly, plus how they refine, prepare, weave, etc. the cashmere must - like everything else - have a wide spectrum of quality and skill level and, also, technology, one assumes, is changing (which is probably why there seems to be so many more options in cashmere than before).

Hence, I now own more cashmere (at not insane prices) than I ever did and have found the items run the gamut in quality, style, feel, (to your point) level of dress, etc.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Nice sweater, OF! Myself, I tend to stay away from cashmere for a couple of reasons. One, really good cashmere is expensive--unless you find the kind of deal you found, of course. Two, it sometimes feels almost too fine, for lack of a better word, almost too dressy.


Thats actually why I haven't worn it yet- it's certainly been cold enough to, but I didn't feel like it meshed well with chinos. I may try it with gray flannel trousers to see how it works.

got this in today. eBay purchase- I'm slightly disappointed because I thought these were going to be J Crew Urban Slims, but they ended up being the J Crew Factory Suttons (same fit, lower quality). I would've been more upset, but I got them dirt cheap, so they'll be fine as casual pants:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

O'Connell's Shetland in rouge.


----------



## MrAndersonGCC (Jan 15, 2015)

Jos A Banks Wool/Cashmere Overcoat. Not the best around, but good enough for a recent college grad who's only just beginning


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Duvel,

You got your O Connell's shetland in Orange. Congrats. I have been following your shetland search over the fall and am glad you finally found your high quality ones. Of course we will want some pic's at your leisure. Enjoy and I hope this becomes a yearly purchase for you.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not really orange. It's a medium pink, what O calls rouge. Grapefruit? 



Woofa said:


> Duvel,
> 
> You got your O Connell's shetland in Orange. Congrats. I have been following your shetland search over the fall and am glad you finally found your high quality ones. Of course we will want some pic's at your leisure. Enjoy and I hope this becomes a yearly purchase for you.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry, misread the color. Just went to the site to see and that is a great color. Unfortunately while perusing the site I found the 12 ply cashmere shawl cardigan. Wow. This will have to go on my "when I win the lottery" list as I doubt I will be able to thrift an item like this. Ah well, it is good to have something to hope for. Maybe if I am extra good this year Santa will notice!!!


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

PRL Marlow tassels (C&J). They're so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking a pair up.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice loafers Tucker. 

$20 on Amazon. Should last for several years.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice shoes Ferris, I mean Tucker...


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Tucker said:


> PRL Marlow tassels (C&J). They're so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking a pair up.


Nice tassels.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Tucker said:


> PRL Marlow tassels (C&J). They're so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking a pair up.


Ralph Lauren? Tucker, honest to God I hope they weren't thrown at you from an uppermost cubbyhole.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Received my "Milano Fit" (read: extra slim fit) Brooks Brothers spread collar dress shirt today. Lesson learned: I'm a 15.5/34 in OCBDs and a 15/35 in dress shirts. This thing fits like a glove.


Yes, I am beginning to accept that I may need to go up a size in the OCBD. I had to try on a non-iron shirt during my first trip to a Brooks Brothers because that store doesn't stock any must-iron extra slim fits. I can juuust get away with a 15, though wearing a tie is not really a good idea.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Drew Bernard said:


> Ralph Lauren? Tucker, honest to God I hope they weren't thrown at you from an uppermost cubbyhole.


What in the world does that mean?


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Drew Bernard said:


> Ralph Lauren? Tucker, honest to God I hope they weren't thrown at you from an uppermost cubbyhole.


Haha.

Org, see the recent thread on customer service.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> Yes, I am beginning to accept that I may need to go up a size in the OCBD. I had to try on a non-iron shirt during my first trip to a Brooks Brothers because that store doesn't stock any must-iron extra slim fits. I can juuust get away with a 15, though wearing a tie is not really a good idea.


I had had to go up a size, I normally wear a 15/34, but because of shrinkage (and I do wear mine with a tie), I had to go to a 15.5 for OCBDs. That's the reason I ordered a 15.5 for the dress shirt, but that is true to size, so the 15 neck fits perfectly (no shrinkage so far). It should also be noted that I hang dry everything, so the dryer isn't a factor for me.



Orgetorix said:


> What in the world does that mean?


+1, I was confused by this

Edit: ah, just saw mjo's post


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I had had to go up a size, I normally wear a 15/34, but because of shrinkage (and I do wear mine with a tie), I had to go to a 15.5 for OCBDs. That's the reason I ordered a 15.5 for the dress shirt, but that is true to size, so the 15 neck fits perfectly (no shrinkage so far). It should also be noted that I hang dry everything, so the dryer isn't a factor for me.


Yes, I hang dry everything, as well. It took a while to convince my girlfriend that it's a good idea but I think she's decided to live with my persnicketiness. Maybe even embrace it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Please forgive the cross-post from "Best Shetland..." . Here's my new O'Connell's in action.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my. Those are Gorgeous! I just tried to find them for sale and everywhere I looked either didn't recognize them or they were sold out. Where did you get these?



Tucker said:


> PRL Marlow tassels (C&J). They're so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking a pair up.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Duvel

That is a gorgeous sweater. I think you did a lot of research and made a smart sartorial decision. Plus, that color goes perfect with the blue OCBD.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, woofa. I probably over-did the research a bit! It really shouldn't be that difficult. But now I know--O'Connell's is definitely the way to go. If I can afford only one great sweater each fall/winter, I think it has to be one of these. Now, what color for next year?!



Woofa said:


> Duvel
> 
> That is a gorgeous sweater. I think you did a lot of research and made a smart sartorial decision. Plus, that color goes perfect with the blue OCBD.


----------



## tryst (Dec 7, 2014)

New to me, LL Bean Original Chukkas


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Best ebay haul I can recall in a long while. Austrian made Salko Loden coat in really nice shape&#8230;.in my size for under $70! Cool tartan lining to boot!


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Among other things, got my first Chipp tie -- navy grenadine!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Please forgive the cross-post from "Best Shetland..." . Here's my new O'Connell's in action.


NICE! Good (GREAT) things come to those who wait. Love the color and the fit seems to be spot on.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel, the sweater looks awesome - fit appears spot on and I really like the color. Enjoy.

Danny, that is an outrageous looking coat. Great find.


----------



## tryst (Dec 7, 2014)

Quick swing through local shop this morning.



This is the first BB I have found up here, however not in my size:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

My January haul:

- Seiko 5 SNK809
- NWT Hugo Boss OCBD from Goodwill for $15
- Reigning Champ full zip hoodie
- Reigning Champ tiger fleece crew neck sweatshirt
- Filson cascade shirt 
- Field N Forest/Thorogood 6" moc toe boots
- J Crew khaki field shirt
- Otter wax
- Uniqlo selvedge jeans for $25

^^
All bought on discount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Duvet,

So many great color options but I am willing to bet if we wait until next fall there will be some new ones to drool over.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Stopped by Goodwill and came across a Hickey Freeman sport coat in this pattern. It's a two button center vent but fit perfectly with no alterations required. $15.00.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I just bought 11 spread collar non-iron shirts from JAB @ $17.99. Am I trad, or what?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tilton said:


> I just bought 11 spread collar non-iron shirts from JAB @ $17.99. Am I trad, or what?


$17.99 for the whole lot of 11 shirts? I think you overpaid.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received these in the mail today (not outlet this time either) - J Crew lightweight chinos in urban slim fit:










this one is the big haul for today. Went to a menswear consignment shop today to drop off a ton of clothes I don't wear anymore. While browsing through the store, I found an entire rack of Hamilton shirts new with tags (Hamilton is pretty close to this shop). When I asked the shop owner about how they had so many, She said that someone from Hamilton will come in twice a year to drop off shirts that had been used on mannequins in their shop and at local retailers - nothing wrong with them, just out of season. "Unfortunately" for the consignment shop (but very, very fortunately for me), the only size they really drop off is 15/34.5, so the consignment shop doesn't sell many. Coincidentally, this is exactly my size. So I walked out spending way more than I intended, but ended up with 5 new shirts for the price of one. The thrift gods did grin today:










To to say im pleased with myself would be an understatement :happy:


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Tilton said:


> I just bought 11 spread collar non-iron shirts from JAB @ $17.99. Am I trad, or what?


I don't know...is that a trick question?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, great haul on the Hamiltons. I'm not familiar with the brand, but the shirts look nice and the collars look substantial which is usually a very good indication of the quality of the shirt.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, great haul on the Hamiltons. I'm not familiar with the brand, but the shirts look nice and the collars look substantial which is usually a very good indication of the quality of the shirt.


Hamilton is a custom shirtmaker here in Houston that's been around since the 1880's. They have OTR, but also run MTM and bespoke programs. Very broad selection of top line fabrics, non-fused cuffs/collars, MOP buttons, etc. Depending on who you ask, they compare favorably to the likes of Brioni/Charvet/Borrelli/T&A - I would say in terms of fabric they're slightly nicer than my RLPL (Lorenzini) shirt.

ive been a fan for a while in large part because they're a local shirtmaker, but I've never had a chance to own their products. Not necessarily trad and certainly not cheap at retail, but dang nice nonetheless.

edit: I think in the spring, I'm going to wear a Hamilton shirt to an Astros game and drink a Saint Arnold Fancy Lawnmower while I'm there. Because Houston


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Great find on those Hamiltons. I've come across their OTR dress shirts a few times and they always look and feel great but are generally more than I'm willing to spend on a shirt. I finally managed to get a couple of their sport shirts from UnionmadeGoods in their last big sale and they are fantastic.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, you'll have to let me know how the urban fit chinos work for you. I tried them once and I just couldn't go with them. They ended up too low slung and much too skinny. I looked like a hipster!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Duvel said:


> OF, you'll have to let me know how the urban fit chinos work for you. I tried them once and I just couldn't go with them. They ended up too low slung and much too skinny. I looked like a hipster!


My luck with this fit was just as bad - watch for the vanity sizing with J. Crew stuff. In my normal waist size (36), the urban slim fit had a horrible baggy seat with awkwardly narrow leg openings. Made for an unbalanced silhouette. I have sized down to 34 in other J Crew pants for a decent fit albeit a bit more fashion forward than trad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I tried my usual waist and also sized up. Neither worked. The usual size was way too low-slung and resulted in some Larry David-style awkwardness. Going up in size gave me what you experienced--a baggy seat and weirdly tapered legs. I have a feeling they're intended for bean-pole figures.

I actually like J.Crew's essential chinos in the classic fit. I get them long and then sew my own cuffs. I would like to check out the regular fit, their most generous fit, which may be a bit more tradly looking.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> My luck with this fit was just as bad - watch for the vanity sizing with J. Crew stuff. In my normal waist size (36), the urban slim fit had a horrible baggy seat with awkwardly narrow leg openings. Made for an unbalanced silhouette. I have sized down to 34 in other J Crew pants for a decent fit albeit a bit more fashion forward than trad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> My luck with this fit was just as bad - watch for the vanity sizing with J. Crew stuff. In my normal waist size (36), the urban slim fit had a horrible baggy seat with awkwardly narrow leg openings. Made for an unbalanced silhouette. I have sized down to 34 in other J Crew pants for a decent fit albeit a bit more fashion forward than trad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bigger seat is actually a positive thing for me, as I have a, uh, "seat" and thighs. Per the lower rise/slimmer fit- it's not trad, but it's the way I like my chinos to fit. I'm going to be picking up more of these for both casual and office wear. Though I am generally either a 32 or 33 waist, I went with the 33's to give me slightly more room in the thighs. After running them through the wash, they actually fit pretty well- I may have the waist taken in a touch though, but only maybe 1/2"-3/4".

As an aside, I actually returned all my Lands End Lighthouse chinos I bought in December. The two biggest issues for me were:
shrinkage- I ordered them at a 31" inseam, they came as a 31.75" inseam (to account for shrinkage, which is fine), then shrank to a 30.5" inseam. There's a fine line between no break and high water, and these passed it for me.
cuffs- this will be trad heresy, but I decided after my experience with these that I don't like cuffs on chinos. I certainly like the way they look on more dressy pants (flannel and the like), but I felt like the cuffs made the chinos too dressy to wear casually (ie, sans sportcoat and tie). I also found that the cuffs looked horrible if they were unironed, and since I wear chinos in place of jeans, I want to be able to throw them on without ironing if I feel like it. Since I've been trying to scale back and get rid of stuff, I've been focusing on garments that can go from casual to dressier, and since these J Crew chinos seem to fit me well and can cover multiple bases, I think I'm going to pick up more.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Brigadier Cheape, if it helps, I wear a 32/32 in the Urban Slims and my waist is a 31.5 - 32 and the 32's in J.Crew are a touch loose but I like them that way. So, yes, there is about an inch of vanity sizing in the waist. 

Also, the Urban Slims are definitely low rise, but my body is build to accommodate low rise (so you just have to think if low rise will work for you). 

As to length, I am about a 32.5" and these fit fine, so I'd say they are bit longer than advertised. 

And finally, as the name implies, these are on the slim side (but not skinny side, the "484" at J.Crew are the skinny fit) and since I'm 6'1" 150lb, the slim fit is perfect for me as they fit me like regular chinos fit most people - a touch loose but not baggy. 

Hope this helps, FF


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think I just feel awkward in low-rise chinos. I need at least a mid-rise.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll have to try the classic fit as Duvel mentioned. I'm also not a fan of the low rise for my personal clothing. I don't really have the J Crew build either, but I do like some of their stuff. 
Like OF, I also enjoy bumming around in uncuffed, un-ironed chinos from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Round two of thrifting/consignment gone wild. Dropped by the consignment store again tonight to drop off some more stuff, and ended up walking out with the rest of their stock of NWT Hamilton shirts that fit me:


The owner said they got these in late last week, and apparently some guy usually comes in whenever they get a shipment from Hamilton and purchases their entire stock in one go. Sorry man, not this time:


NOW I'm done purchasing shirts lol


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> NOW I'm done purchasing shirts lol


Riiiiiiiight. :biggrin:


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I've picked up a few beauties this last two weeks.

Woolrich fleece vest. Not ivy trad, but fits with my BCS style.









A Kevin & Howlin tweed tie.









A BB PS.









A Ben Silver lovatt green crew neck sweated.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Nice! I like down vests, but dig the rest.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Round two of thrifting/consignment gone wild. Dropped by the consignment store again tonight to drop off some more stuff, and ended up walking out with the rest of their stock of NWT Hamilton shirts that fit me:
> 
> The owner said they got these in late last week, and apparently some guy usually comes in whenever they get a shipment from Hamilton and purchases their entire stock in one go. Sorry man, not this time:
> 
> NOW I'm done purchasing shirts lol


One flipper is gonna be upset at you!!! LOL Love it!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I was going to be excited to post here tonight, but instead I have one acquisition and one bust. Got these in the mail today:


the tie is a Burberry pindot that I made an offer to the seller for- I paid a little more than I wanted, but far less than Burberry retail, and even that would've been worth it. Its in like new condition, drapes and dimples beautifully, and ties a fantastic knot:


the busy, on the other hand, is the universe's way of getting me back for the recent Hamilton haul. I've been trying to get this last Brooks OCBD since October- this is the 3rd time I've had to send a blue OCBD back to Brooks because it came with a pull and hole in the middle of the fabric. I don't know if Brooks' QC is non existent or their fabric supplier is having issues, but the fact that I've received 3 shirts like this now is utterly ridiculous:


I'm through dealing with this (and it taking a full month for the return to get back to them and processed), i wrote on the receipt that I just want my money back. We'll see what hoops I'll have the pleasure of jumping through for that.

im kind of through dealing with Brooks, I discovered a couple days ago when I tried to wear my red unistripe with a tie for the first time that one collar button was placed a full 1/2" lower than the other, causing one point to lie completely flat. Then i pulled my blue uni stripe out of the laundry and found that the top corner of the pocket is starting to fray - neither is worth dealing with the month turnaround time for a return, but still. I love the fit of these shirts when the shirts actually work, but they're honestly not worth the headache- not for the money I've spent on these. My RL ones didn't fit well and the collars were too short, but I never had a fabric or construction problem.

/end rant


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I had two pulls on the inside cuff of my blue BB oxford similar to the ones you've posted about. I agree, the QC appears to be an issue.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> I had two pulls on the inside cuff of my blue BB oxford similar to the ones you've posted about. I agree, the QC appears to be an issue.


Yeah, but three shirts in a row for the same issue in the middle of the body? And I've called each time and explained the issue to them...

i dont know, maybe I'm just being difficult


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

There is no reason to settle for a defect on the front of a shirt. There just isn't. Nor, in my opinion, is there a reason for this not to have been caught at any of of the number of stops the shirt made from weaver to doorstop.

Put the money into a Kamakura. I've got my eye on some of their Graham Marsh items.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It is odd that you're having these issues, OF. Maybe I don't inspect my shirts as carefully, but I have yet to find a quality issue with any of my Brooks shirts. I do wonder if that pull you show is really an issue, i.e., a defect, or just something left over from the process. if you snipped off that pulled thread, would there be any problem? I've had random threads on shirts like that, Brooks and others, that I've simply snipped off and everything was good.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Almost forgot; picked up this Orvis shirt, too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> It is odd that you're having these issues, OF. Maybe I don't inspect my shirts as carefully, but I have yet to find a quality issue with any of my Brooks shirts. I do wonder if that pull you show is really an issue, i.e., a defect, or just something left over from the process. if you snipped off that pulled thread, would there be any problem? I've had random threads on shirts like that, Brooks and others, that I've simply snipped off and everything was good.


Ive already dropped it off at the post office, but there was a hole underneath. If/when the string camel out in the wash, it would've left a gash in the middle of the shirt (like the second one I returned). If it was on a cuff it would've bothered me, but not as bad as it does with the string being in the middle of the chest or stomach (as all three have been).


----------



## vinyllover (May 3, 2014)

I had the same issue with those must-iron brooks ocbds a couple years ago (extra slim fit). Looked fine, but on first machine wash the ecru one pulled a collar seam, and the blue one pulled a seam separating the sleeve from the torso. They were happy to replace them - and I didn't have the same problem on the replacements, but I always wondered if or when the replacements would pull seams.

Oddly enough, the traditional fit ones I've never had a problem with. Could be a different employee or line?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I can attest to recent issues with BB OCBD's as well. I usually order a few at the after Christmas sale and I am waiting for my third go 'round to arrive as I have sent back two shirts so far this January, the first with sloppy collar button placement and the second with a run in the fabric right dead smack below the collar point on the front of the shirt. I can't see how a QC person would pass that shirt. Hopefully the third try does it.

Anyway, when they're properly made, I still love the shirts, but if it becomes such a hassle to get a proper one…it'll be a shame.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

OF, Danny...

Quality issues with BB? You don't say!


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

It's disappointing to hear that you have been having such trouble getting a decent quality Brooks OCBD. Three years ago I ordered a bunch of Brooks OCBDs and one arrived with a serious button error on the cuff - I'm not sure if the button was sewn on the wrong side or if the entire cuff was sewn on backwards but it was all twisted and unable to be buttoned. I took it to the store and the SA apologized profusely, immediately reordered a new one to be sent to my house by Fedex (since they don't carry them in store) and refunded the shipping costs from my original purchase as an apology. He also gave me his card and told me to contact him directly if there was ever another problem and he would straighten it up so I didn't need to come into the store, which is great since I live more than 50 miles from the nearest store.

I would stop messing around with the Brooks internet people in CT and go to your local store for assistance. Brooks is known for their sterling customer service and I have found that to be the case.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ I was going to say the same. You might well have better luck going into the store. Even if they don't carry that shirt in stock, if you call them up, explain the situation, and ask them to get two or three in to the store for you, you can go in and inspect them and make sure you walk out with one that doesn't have those kinds of flaws.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> ^ I was going to say the same. You might well have better luck going into the store. Even if they don't carry that shirt in stock, if you call them up, explain the situation, and ask them to get two or three in to the store for you, you can go in and inspect them and make sure you walk out with one that doesn't have those kinds of flaws.


Excellent advice, if it's possible for you. The SA would likely take a more personal interest in remedying your issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I love the patterns and colors of your Hamiltons, OF! For the life of me, though, I've never gotten spread collar dress shirts to look good on me. I think the collar makes my face look too wide. Or it could be just that I've become so accustomed to the OCBD.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Excellent advice, if it's possible for you. The SA would likely take a more personal interest in remedying your issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I know the folks at the store here well. To be honest, it's even more of a hassle to have to go down there to get a few shirts. They'd be doing the same thing I am doing, which is order shirts from CT. In the future I might just order 3 or 4 of each shirt and keep the one that is properly made and send the others back. The shipping is free with shoprunner so it wouldn't be a big deal. That's probably the most efficient way to get what I am looking for.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I love the patterns and colors of your Hamiltons, OF! For the life of me, though, I've never gotten spread collar dress shirts to look good on me. I think the collar makes my face look too wide. Or it could be just that I've become so accustomed to the OCBD.


I appreciate it! I generally prefer OCBDs as well, as they seem to be more versatile, but the fit on these were fantastic, and I couldn't pass up the price. I'll likely wear them similar to what I'm wearing today - dress trousers and a blazer sans tie, possibly a tie from time to time. As an aside, the pattern matching is close to flawless on these.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Bill's Khakis ensnared me with their 24 hour, $69 deal on Moleskin trousers yesterday. I've never had a pair but am pretty excited for them to arrive next week.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thinking forward to summer:


Both shorts are LL Bean seersucker, the bow tie is Brooks 346 (I don't know how I haven't picked up a navy/burgundy stripe before now)


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a teaser, not sure if I can pull these off at work tomorrow to appear in the WAYWT thread, but Brooks mainline patchwork wool tartan trousers from eBay, eat your heart out Reuben 

And Alden for BB unlined shelLHS that I technically got in December, also from ebay, but just got back from B.Nelson today with new heels and topy.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Thinking forward to summer:
> 
> Both shorts are LL Bean seersucker, the bow tie is Brooks 346 (I don't know how I haven't picked up a navy/burgundy stripe before now)


I saw your post this morning... and I came across Ruelala's site... big sale on ties, bow ties, and pocket squares:

A few I found if you were missing it from your collection:
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/79602/12989222/
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/79602/12989221/

You can view the entire thing here:
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/collection/79602/117112/

i think the pricing is almost like the marshall's pricing ppl have seen.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Just a teaser, not sure if I can pull these off at work tomorrow to appear in the WAYWT thread, but Brooks mainline patchwork wool tartan trousers from eBay, eat your heart out Reuben
> 
> And Alden for BB unlined shelLHS that I technically got in December, also from ebay, but just got back from B.Nelson today with new heels and topy.


those are great - and im sure those LHS's age quite nicely for ya.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Brooks Brothers OCBD Tattersall NWT; two silk knits from D Camm Ltd, the only mens store in Hamden, Ct


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

fred johnson said:


> Brooks Brothers OCBD Tattersall NWT; two silk knits from D Camm Ltd, the only mens store in Hamden, Ct


Those are some sweet knits!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Two Harris Tweed jackets, £77 ($115 each). Couldn't resist.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I know this isn't clothes related but I just thought I could share my new gorgeous black and white comforter I bought online yesterday from overstock.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

I didn't realise you were a playboy Howard! :biggrin:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> I know this isn't clothes related but I just thought I could share my new gorgeous black and white comforter I bought online yesterday from overstock.


H, I pictured your love cave as more tiger than zebra, but I think it still works well for you.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm getting the idea that Howard is one wild and crazy guy.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Just add some mirrors on the ceiling, and these would be mind-blowing!


Howard said:


> I know this isn't clothes related but I just thought I could share my new gorgeous black and white comforter I bought online yesterday from overstock.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Just a teaser, not sure if I can pull these off at work tomorrow to appear in the WAYWT thread, but Brooks mainline patchwork wool tartan trousers from eBay, eat your heart out Reuben
> 
> And Alden for BB unlined shelLHS that I technically got in December, also from ebay, but just got back from B.Nelson today with new heels and topy.
> 
> ...


I have to ask: what price did you finally have to pay for these LHS? I'm always tempted by this, but I don't want to bid over $200 for shoes I can't try on. I'd have to make it into DC to try some on sometime.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Just a teaser, not sure if I can pull these off at work tomorrow to appear in the WAYWT thread, but Brooks mainline patchwork wool tartan trousers from eBay, eat your heart out Reuben
> 
> And Alden for BB unlined shelLHS that I technically got in December, also from ebay, but just got back from B.Nelson today with new heels and topy.


These are seriously awesome!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

"Barry" Harris Tweed bow tie from the Cordial Churchman.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

SlideGuitarist said:


> Just add some mirrors on the ceiling, and these would be mind-blowing!


And a vibrating bed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

g3org3y said:


> I didn't realise you were a playboy Howard! :biggrin:


Maybe the comforter will get me a woman.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLCracka said:


> H, I pictured your love cave as more tiger than zebra, but I think it still works well for you.


The comforter believe it or not matches my rug.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> I'm getting the idea that Howard is one wild and crazy guy.


I'm not much of a wild and crazy person.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SlideGuitarist said:


> Just add some mirrors on the ceiling, and these would be mind-blowing!


I don't have enough room to put mirrors on the ceilings.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> And a vibrating bed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a water bed instead?


----------



## GenuineWeejun (Jan 15, 2014)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Just a teaser, not sure if I can pull these off at work tomorrow to appear in the WAYWT thread, but Brooks mainline patchwork wool tartan trousers from eBay, eat your heart out Reuben
> 
> And Alden for BB unlined shelLHS that I technically got in December, also from ebay, but just got back from B.Nelson today with new heels and topy.


I find this very "Reubenesque", in the Ask Andy sense of the word.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

^ When I just saw the image without having read the text I first thought these were pyjama pants, especially when worn without socks...


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Howard said:


> The comforter believe it or not matches my rug.


that's what she said

*buh dum tssshhhh*


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I have to ask: what price did you finally have to pay for these LHS? I'm always tempted by this, but I don't want to bid over $200 for shoes I can't try on. I'd have to make it into DC to try some on sometime.


Ha, you and I agree on many things, I think these sold for 180 plus 10 shipping or something like that, just under the threshold. The uppers are in great shape and they had been re-heeled to a solid leather heel which I had BNelson switch out to a rubber dovetail design like the originals, and they're still on the original BB branded soles which were in fine condition, so I had them install a Topy to keep it that way. The previous owner must have had a similar gait to mine, gentle on the forefoot, murder on the heels.

In researching these, there was a lot of controversy about which last the BB unlined LHS is built on vs. the traditional Alden lined shell LHS, my experience is that these are pretty TTS and almost certainly on the Van last. Since I got these with summer sockless wear in mind, I sized down a half size from my Barrie size and they were a little too snug even without socks, but the cobbler stretched em out for me and now they fit perfect, so all is well.



ThePopinjay said:


> These are seriously awesome!


Thank you! I love them, but somewhat remorseful that the best opportunities to wear them won't be for another 10 months or so.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thank you! I love them, but somewhat remorseful that the best opportunities to wear them won't be for another 10 months or so.


Like you, I also recently acquired some wool tartan pants. If you haven't had them altered yet, I'd suggest waiting. Y'know, just in case we gain an inch or two in the waist this year.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got in these new J.Crew ivory / wheat selvedge, button-fly jeans. As my recent post in the "Ask a Trad Question..." thread shows, I assume these are a Trad or even an Ivy item as they are in college movies and ads from the late '50s to pre-hippie '60s. I find ivory jeans to be versatile as they have that go with any thing ivory chino color. However, if you want some variety from chinos (as I wear them all the time), this is nice interim option before going to full on jeans.

This pair has some really nice details - the button fly itself I just love as I do the mattress-ticking lining on the buttonhole side and I thought the red stitch above the coin pocket is a neat touch. Also, I have all but ignored the selvedge jean thing (as my life has enough complications without having to learn the nuances of the different weaves of jeans), but whatever it is, this is a nice, heavy but not stiff, material. Finally, they got the color right - it is true ivory - not white at all, but no darker or brownish undertones either.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Like you, I also recently acquired some wool tartan pants. If you haven't had them altered yet, I'd suggest waiting. Y'know, just in case we gain an inch or two in the waist this year.


LOL, yeah, mine are a true 34 waist, which is either perfect or a little snug depending on the day, and I'm going to try to keep it that way til the next holiday season, but the pants do have some room to let out if need be.

FF: Nice jeans! I remember talking to Gamma about the ridiculously poor fit of the last Levi's 505's I picked up last year and have been looking for better options and was tangentially exposed to the world of selvedge and raw denim enthusiasts. Since what I really wanted is that deep dark raw indigo blue color (but definitely not a garment dyed jean) and didn't really care about the selvedge aspect, I went with some of the cheapest out there instead of getting burned on another ~$50 pair of levis. The jeans I just got are Dickies regular fit rigid denim and I think they're awesome, especially for the $16 I paid for them on Amazon. I would say they fit how 505's are supposed to and maybe once did fit, pretty decent rise, not baggy but not slim, straight leg, zip fly, perfect indigo color and contrast stitching and 2 minutes with a seam ripper and that silly Dickies tag is gone and they now look like mega bucks raw denim. Certainly imported and not selvedge at this price point, but who cares, at this point they're basically disposable if I don't like how they fade or how the construction holds up. Fit is TTS for those interested. I recommend them for those looking for the traditional blue-jean.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

the black tie gods have smiled down upon me this month.

J. Press winged collar 10 pleat formal shirt Thanks Mack2111
BB GF tennis collar formal shirt
BB GF full dress shirt (missing detachable collar) I picked it up for 30.00 shipped though so its worth to find a new detachable collar.
BB Blackwatch cummerbund set
BB 1 button shawl collar DJ thanks TweedyDon the only alteration needed was on the waist of the trousers.
AE calfskin plain toe balmoral thanks L-feld


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> the black tie gods hAve smiled down upon me this month.
> 
> J. Press winged collar 10 pleat formal shirt Thanks Mack2111
> BB GF tennis collar formal shirt
> ...


Can't wait to see the full rig in action!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Great haul, Dmontez! You can pick up the collar you need from Ede & Ravenscroft or Darcy Clothing in the UK.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> that's what she said
> 
> *buh dum tssshhhh*


HAHA I Love it I will give you karma. +1


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> I don't have enough room to put mirrors on the ceilings.


But there is always room for pink champagne on ice!!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Can't wait to see the full rig in action!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Orgetorix said:


> Great haul, Dmontez! You can pick up the collar you need from Ede & Ravenscroft or Darcy Clothing in the UK.


Thanks Gents, Ede & Ravenscroft is likely where I will be purchasing the new collar. Am I mistaken or is there a guideline about detachable collars that you should purchase a half inch bigger than what the band is?

The Mrs. and I are terrible at taking serious pictures. We think when we are in our old age and our children are looking through pictures it will be a good laugh.


I promise that my shirt cuff was visible by about a quarter of an inch. In this picture I had just put on the jacket and had not had time to properly adjust.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Dmontez said:


> Thanks Gents, Ede & Ravenscroft is likely where I will be purchasing the new collar. Am I mistaken or is there a guideline about detachable collars that you should purchase a half inch bigger than what the band is?


That's right! My tunic shirts are 16, my collars are 16.5.

Your pictures look great!


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Just in time for the "blizzard" via eBay:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Dmontez said:


> Thanks Gents, Ede & Ravenscroft is likely where I will be purchasing the new collar. Am I mistaken or is there a guideline about detachable collars that you should purchase a half inch bigger than what the band is?
> 
> The Mrs. and I are terrible at taking serious pictures. We think when we are in our old age and our children are looking through pictures it will be a good laugh.
> 
> ...


I'm delighted to see that BB tux getting put to such good use--you're a VERY handsome couple!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Terrific looking half-sleeve!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez- that tux looks great, and y'all look fantastic!
Zepp- great timing lol, but I love those trousers
picked up my mail today from being gone this weekend. I can already hear the hisses and boos, but it doesn't bother me :happy::



the white FC is PRL, the other 3 are RLPL, and the bow tie is Beau Ties Ltd. All the shirts were purchased at deep discount- the PRL from a Marshall's bargain bin this weekend, and the RLPL's were eBay "make an offer" finds. The bow tie was eBay as well, the blue is a dead-ringer for the "Tiffany blue" color.

I realize the shirts aren't necessarily trad, but I like them a lot. As can be seen in my WAYWT posts, I wear OCBDs nearly every day, but I do like to change it up a bit from time to time.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> Terrific looking half-sleeve!


+1, whoever did her ink did a great job with the color


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

WillBarrett said:


> Terrific looking half-sleeve!





orange fury said:


> +1, whoever did her ink did a great job with the color


Thanks guys! It's actually a 3/4 sleeve. Believe it or not she's got plenty while I haven't any. She went about it the correct way and reviewed work and talked to the artists before getting it done, so she was able to expect exceptional work.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tatts, tuxes, and spread-collar dress shirts. It's been a weird month.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

My January acquisitions:

Filson cascade shirt (on sale from Unionmade)

Navy shell cordovan Louis Little New York front pocket wallet. Was on a waiting list for 2-3 months








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Two pretty cool new pairs of pants, nearly NOS 1950's abercrombie and fitch suede-reinforced briar britches:










and some fun horse-racing themed corbins:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Please tell me those Corbins will be worn to a Kentucky Derby party this year...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Please tell me those Corbins will be worn to a Kentucky Derby party this year...


Well, maybe. I've got my eye on a pair of derby-themed critter pants so I might wear these to a different race. Hmm, I could wear them to the hound show if I go this year . . .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> Thanks guys! It's actually a 3/4 sleeve. Believe it or not she's got plenty while I haven't any. She went about it the correct way and reviewed work and talked to the artists before getting it done, so she was able to expect exceptional work.


I don't have any tattoos, but a close friend of mine has 3/4 sleeves, full torso (front and back), and both legs done. I always found it interesting that he has a line mid-forearm that he won't cross, specifically because he doesn't want ink to show if his sleeves ride up on his dress shirts. However, hes a comm/speech/debate professor and wears a suit every day (Brooks MTM primarily), so he's been able to use it as an interesting object lesson in the past to his students about judging people based on appearances.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Well, maybe. I've got my eye on a pair of derby-themed critter pants so I might wear these to a different race. Hmm, I could wear them to the hound show if I go this year . . .


Critter pants for a Preakness party, Corbins to a Belmont party, and seersucker to the Derby?

i just have seersucker, so I'm going to make do with swapping bow ties out (speaking of which, finally won one of the SoPro bourbon/cigar bow ties on eBay that I've been searching for since they discontinued it)


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

FF & ThatDude: thanks for the ideas. I like wheat and ivory jeans too. But I'm sick of 501 STF lasting less than a year.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Reuben, I <3 your racing pants.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are amazing pants, Reuben.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

zeppacoustic - I like those pants. I have a few Baird McNutt shirts from J.Crew - and really like them, they are a very nice linen - but haven't tried the pants. You are encouraging me to get some. How do you like them?

Reuben - the horse racing pants are awesome as you have the style and presence to pull them off. I look forward to seeing them as part of an outfit in the WAYWT thread as we head into horse racing season.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> zeppacoustic - I like those pants. I have a few Baird McNutt shirts from J.Crew - and really like them, they are a very nice linen - but haven't tried the pants. You are encouraging me to get some. How do you like them?


Have only worn them in the house so far, but they feel great. Agree it is nice linen; I have their Baird linen shorts which prompted me to pull the trigger on the pants.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

zeppacoustic said:


> Have only worn them in the house so far, but they feel great. Agree it is nice linen; I have their Baird linen shorts which prompted me to pull the trigger on the pants.


Thank you, I'll keep an eye out for them. Also, give the Baird linen shirts a try as I have found it to be a very nice linen (also, if you machine wash the shirt and just steam it after it hang dries, it will have the casual look that it has in the store and won't cost you the arm and a leg that the dry cleaners charge for linen and it looks better as the dry cleaners press it to hard).


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have cut back on new acquisitions on the clothing front..... however, i just deep dived into another hobby with shaving with DE razors.... package came in yesterday and had my first shave last night










Lord L6 razor 
VDH starter kit
I melted the soap into a small Tupperware for easy use
5 bluebird blades
Brush case but seems small
Styptic pen

I plan to slowly grow the collection with a better brush and another razor. Need to find a blade that fits my fancy though. So now I found another rabbit hole to spend all my money. :fool:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> I have cut back on new acquisitions on the clothing front..... however, i just deep dived into another hobby with shaving with DE razors.... package came in yesterday and had my first shave last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha and you thought clothing was a money pit 

Grab a Merkur 180 and Edwin Jagger Best Badger brush. I prefer Derby blades, but I've liked Merkur blades in the past. Stay away from Feather blades for the time being though. The VDH soap is pretty decent, I have a puck somewhere but primarily use the Bath and Body Works "CO Bigelow" cream (rebranded Proraso, IIRC).


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Haha and you thought clothing was a money pit
> 
> Grab a Merkur 180 and Edwin Jagger Best Badger brush. I prefer Derby blades, but I've liked Merkur blades in the past. Stay away from Feather blades for the time being though. The VDH soap is pretty decent, I have a puck somewhere but primarily use the Bath and Body Works "CO Bigelow" cream (rebranded Proraso, IIRC).


I agree on the Merkur....and I prefer Wilkinson Made in Germany blades....
Be careful with Feather, super sharp....
And if you can find it, the Hera Homme cream. ( Made in S. Korea)


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

thegovteach said:


> I agree on the Merkur....and I prefer Wilkinson Made in Germany blades....
> Be careful with Feather, super sharp....
> And if you can find it, the Hera Homme cream. ( Made in S. Korea)


I'm partial to an Old School design -- U.S. Gillette Super Speed razors from the late '40s-early '50s, usually with one of the Russian manufactured Gillette blades, occasionally a Polsilver or a U.S. Personna hospital-grade blade. I have tried and like the razor and blades from Harry's, even if it is sacrilegious in the 'wet shaving' community.

No matter which razor I use, I like the Simpson brushes and prefer the smaller models -- a small Tulip with 2-band hair and a Berkeley in best badger. As for creams and soaps, there are so many great ones. I've always enjoyed the TOBS and Bigelow/Proraso creams and Mitchell's Wool Fat soap, but lately I've been using the cream from Kiss My Face, found at Sprouts, Whole Foods and similar places.

And yes, it is another rabbit hole in which to dump money ...


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Haha and you thought clothing was a money pit
> 
> Grab a Merkur 180 and Edwin Jagger Best Badger brush. I prefer Derby blades, but I've liked Merkur blades in the past. Stay away from Feather blades for the time being though. The VDH soap is pretty decent, I have a puck somewhere but primarily use the Bath and Body Works "CO Bigelow" cream (rebranded Proraso, IIRC).





thegovteach said:


> I agree on the Merkur....and I prefer Wilkinson Made in Germany blades....
> Be careful with Feather, super sharp....
> And if you can find it, the Hera Homme cream. ( Made in S. Korea)





my19 said:


> I'm partial to an Old School design -- U.S. Gillette Super Speed razors from the late '40s-early '50s, usually with one of the Russian manufactured Gillette blades, occasionally a Polsilver or a U.S. Personna hospital-grade blade. I have tried and like the razor and blades from Harry's, even if it is sacrilegious in the 'wet shaving' community.
> 
> No matter which razor I use, I like the Simpson brushes and prefer the smaller models -- a small Tulip with 2-band hair and a Berkeley in best badger. As for creams and soaps, there are so many great ones. I've always enjoyed the TOBS and Bigelow/Proraso creams and Mitchell's Wool Fat soap, but lately I've been using the cream from Kiss My Face, found at Sprouts, Whole Foods and similar places.
> 
> And yes, it is another rabbit hole in which to dump money ...


Thanks for all the advice! My initial investment has been under $30. I do plan on picking up Thayer's Witch Hazel on my way home today. In the long run, I do want to expand my collection to include a vintage razor (gillette fat or gillette new) and maybe one with a horn handle for luxury. I want to see how much value I can get out of the VDH brush until i move onto better brands. And to keep costs low, I think I am going to settle on an Omega 49 (~$10 all in) unless I feel that it is necessary to spend more later on.

I think the hardest will be finding a blade that fits my face. And the journey begins....


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Brand new (or barely worn - none so that I could tell) med. grey/med. weight flat front Luciano Barbera trousers at my fave consignment shop for $80.00.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you, I'll keep an eye out for them. Also, give the Baird linen shirts a try as I have found it to be a very nice linen (also, if you machine wash the shirt and just steam it after it hang dries, it will have the casual look that it has in the store and won't cost you the arm and a leg that the dry cleaners charge for linen and it looks better as the dry cleaners press it to hard).


Yeah I might pick one up if I can catch a good sale, have only seen them full price. BTW this arrived last night, $20 from eBay. Nice feel, medium weight linen. Relegated to storage for now unfortunately.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

sskim3 said:


> Thanks for all the advice! My initial investment has been under $30. I do plan on picking up Thayer's Witch Hazel on my way home today. In the long run, I do want to expand my collection to include a vintage razor (gillette fat or gillette new) and maybe one with a horn handle for luxury. I want to see how much value I can get out of the VDH brush until i move onto better brands. And to keep costs low, I think I am going to settle on an Omega 49 (~$10 all in) unless I feel that it is necessary to spend more later on.
> 
> I think the hardest will be finding a blade that fits my face. And the journey begins....


The Gillette fat handle tech is a fine DE razor. It's been my go to razor for the last 5 yrs even though I own about a dozen DE razors, including a Merkur, Feather portable and other vintage Gillettes. Blades are another area where you simply have to experiment to find what works best for your face. I highly recommend buying a blade sampler pack from westcoastshaving.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

really starting on my spring/summer acquisitions at this point. New Beau Ties Ltd bow (one of several bow ties coming in the next couple weeks):


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

zeppacoustic said:


> Yeah I might pick one up if I can catch a good sale, have only seen them full price. BTW this arrived last night, $20 from eBay. Nice feel, medium weight linen. Relegated to storage for now unfortunately.


I got that exact same shirt at Goodwill a couple of days ago.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

orange fury said:


> really starting on my spring/summer acquisitions at this point. New Beau Ties Ltd bow (one of several bow ties coming in the next couple weeks):


Cool. I like their stuff. Just ordered 2 more formal bows from them last week.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

zeppacoustic said:


> Cool. I like their stuff. Just ordered 2 more formal bows from them last week.


Beau Ties Ltd is my go-to for bow ties. When I got my first one, I was worried about how thin and flimsy the silk felt (compared to my Brooks repp striped bows), but they've proven to be very durable and make a fantastic knot. Plus, they have a slide adjuster instead of hooks. And, they're all made in the US, so there's that. Not affiliated with them, but I'll sing their praises all day long lol.

Ebay find by Southern Proper:


I've been looking for this for several years now since it was discontinued, and was really looking forward to getting it, but I'm actually kind of disappointed. I love the pattern, but the edge stitching has come loose creating a 2" gap along the side, and I'm going to need my tailor to remove 2"-3" from it. It's one the smallest setting and still waaaay to large. Fixable stuff for sure, but I'm still going to keep my eyes open for a NOS one to pop up.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's February today, and I purchased this, technically, in January, and I also don't want to presume to start the February thread. But I will say that I am excited about my dark green flannel blazer pick-up via CMDC on the exchange thread!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Also could not resist this J. Press jacket, at a not unreasonable BIN price, on the site over yonder. It will replace an old much-loved but much-worn-out sack tweed from way back when.


----------

